# First Plane Restoration



## Gonzo (Mar 2, 2011)

This is my first hand plane restoration. I got this Stanley #5 on eBay for $25 shipped. I plan on giving it to my dad for Father's day so I need to get on it pretty soon. I dissembled the plane last night and everything looks pretty good just needs some cleaning and truing.

I should have some pictures next week with progress.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks to be in fairly good shape. :thumbsup:

I've done a few of my Landlords that he's given me. I'll have to post some pics later.


----------



## Gonzo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I am very impressed with how easy electrolytic rust removal is. I've never seen rust just jump off of metal like that.

Here is a good before after pic.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, I've just gotten addicted to hand planes, and have yet to try a restoration but these pics make me want to give it a shot. Looks great!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice job Gonzo...dad's gonna be proud.....:yes:

Can you share your electrolytic setup with us?
I'd like to give that a try.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Gonzo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here are the two sites that were very helpful when I was getting set up.

http://www.davidbradley.net/ERR.html

http://www.rickswoodshopcreations.com/Miscellaneous/Rust_Removal.htm


My setup is a five gallon plastic bucket, plain sheet metal for the sacrificial metal, and a motorcycle battery charger. If I had something stronger it would be faster.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Gonzo, I've done a decent amount of restoring hand planes and you're doing a awesome job! Looking great so far especially to what it did look like! :smile:

Just thought I would pass this link on to ya, that might be of some help, I'm guessing you may have seen this site before.. but anyways here it is!
http://www.majorpanic.com/handplane_restor1.htm


----------



## Gonzo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh yes!

That is the site that gave me the courage to try one for myself.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Neat process. Plane looks great. Dad's gonna love this:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## Gonzo (Mar 2, 2011)

All Finished!

I am pretty happy with how it turned out. I just free-hand sharpened with the scary sharp method and it's not nearly as sharp as it should be, but I still got nice thin ribbons.

Now all I need to do is fine a parts plane at a flea market or something to get a good knob and tote.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks good, great job! Wish my son-in-law would find one for me.


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Gonzo- did you have to repaint after using the electrolytic rust removal process. The link to majorpanic did repaint, just curious if you had to as well?


----------



## Gonzo (Mar 2, 2011)

I had to repaint.

When I was cleaning off after the electrolytic rust removal all of the old paint just flaked off and I was left with clean metal. The paint was already in bad condition when I started so I didn't have much hope of saving it.

I would imagine that if the paint was in good condition ahead of time that it would be salvageable.


----------

